# QXR - QX Resources



## System (21 February 2011)

Black Mountain Resources (BMZ) projects are located in the Lake Raeside drainage system. All of the Project areas have good exploration potential for the discovery of economic uranium mineralisation. The tenements cover approximately 187km² of prospective lake shore environment that have hosted several uranium deposits. Historically exploration in region has been primarily for gold, with some exploration for base metals and nickel. There has been minimal historical exploration for uranium.

The Foley Outcamp Project is located approximately 80km north‐west of Leonora, Western Australia. The tenement covers an area of approximately 48km² and overlies an extensive section of the northern arm of the Lake Raeside drainage system. There has been minimal historical exploration undertaken on this project.

The Six Mile Well Project is located approximately 15km west of Leonora, Western Australia. The contiguous tenements cover a combined area of approximately 139km² and overlie an extensive section of the southern arm of the Lake Raeside drainage system.

http://www.blackmountainresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (5 April 2018)

Black Mountain Resources blasted off today and is up 3.4c to 5.6c so far today, a gain of 250%.

The company announced this morning that it has raised $500,000 by way of convertible note. The note is for a 6 month period, attracts a 10% repayment or conversion premium ($550,000 in total) and automatically converts on the same terms (subject to all necessary shareholder and regulatory approvals) upon the Company's next equity capital raising event. The funds will be used for working capital (including the recently announced restructure transaction), exploration on the Bukusu Complex and investigating additional potential synergistic farm-in opportunities.

BMZ is preparing an exploration program for the Bukusu Carbonatite complex which hosts the Busumbu
Phosphate Mine, the mapped and sampled Ngala hills copper prospect as well as identified anomalies for
rare earths metals.


----------



## tech/a (5 April 2018)

145000@.056c = $8120 turn over.
Hardly earth shattering.


----------



## greggles (5 April 2018)

tech/a said:


> 145000@.056c = $8120 turn over.
> Hardly earth shattering.



Fair point tech, but this one is a microcap so it doesn't need much volume to get it to move.

The gains today did erase 12 months worth of share price losses so it's significant in that sense. Might be the first signs of a turn around for BMZ... or not. We'll soon find out I guess.


----------



## tech/a (5 April 2018)

Plenty of interest now
25 million traded.
But I notice not a lot of headway
after the opening gap.!?


----------



## greggles (5 April 2018)

tech/a said:


> Plenty of interest now
> 25 million traded.
> But I notice not a lot of headway
> after the opening gap.!?



Here's the intraday chart. As you said, not a lot of headway after the opening gap and volume is petering out. There appears to be a tug-of-war going on between buyers and sellers at these levels. It makes sense that after a 200%+ gain that profit takers would move in and start selling at market into the bids. I suppose it's just a matter of waiting to see who weakens first.


----------



## greggles (6 April 2018)

Black Mountain Resources still holding up and creeping slowly north.


----------



## System (20 June 2018)

On June 20th, 2018, Black Mountain Resources Limited (BMZ) changed its name and ASX code to Hipo Resources Limited (HIP).


----------



## System (7 October 2020)

On October 6th, 2020, Hipo Resources Limited (HIP) changed its name and ASX code to QX Resources Limited (QXR).


----------



## Springs (23 October 2020)

Good to see some volume today and decent bites in QXR players getting set with there Gold projects in the Drummond Basin in QLD , keeping a close eye over the next few weeks researching & DD required all my opinion Springs.


----------



## Springs (28 October 2020)

QXResources earn in agreement with Zamia resources in Central Queensland goldfields covers 115 km² ,two open historical gold mines Belyando & Lucky Break in the Drummond basin.An RC drilling program will follow the soil sampling program. Mineralisation extending along strike and at depth from the two historical mines also Brisbane based mining executive and geologist Mr Roger Jackson on board . QXR could surprise over the coming months great location low MC .Always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Springs (29 June 2021)

QXResources now reaches 70% of Zamia Resources with possibly moving to 90% within the next 12 months currently waiting assay results for first pass drill program in and around lucky break gold mine of which 1500 m RC under the pit floor to assess potential mineralisation at depth .Also not a one trick pony review of historical Anthony Molybdenum Project being prioritised with detailed update pending a recent SPP raised up to $2 million. My pick for July plenty happening lots too look forward to and still flying under the radar always Dyor and DD Springs .


----------



## greggles (30 September 2021)

QXR share price heading higher today after announcing that it has executed a binding option agreement to acquire the Turner River Project, a "highly prospective" lithium project in the Pilbara.

If the option is exercised the deal will be all scrip, with 12 million QXR shares being issued to Redstone Metals Pty Ltd as consideration. Also worth noting that the exploration licence is still in the application stage, the transfer of ownership is subject to granting and ministerial 
consent. 

QXR up 69.2% to 2.2c today.


----------



## greggles (22 October 2021)

QXR has announced this morning that it has exercised its option over the Turner River lithium project and the share price has jumped 38% to 2.9c, having reached a high of 3.4c in early trading.

There's a lot of work to be done, but with lithium trading at all time highs this is a well timed announcement.


----------



## greggles (6 October 2022)

A year later and QXR has seen some wild share price gyrations in the last 12 months. At the moment it is going through a pump phase where it is experiencing a rapidly increasing share price, having run from 2.8c a month ago to a high of 8.1c today.

Hard to pinpoint the exact reason for the recent bullish share price but the recently appointed Managing Director Steve Promnitz, brought on board to facilitate the growth and development of the Company’s lithium assets, is definitely a factor.

The recent Investor Presentation (released 04/10) must also have played a part, especially the below slide detailing the status of the Turner River Hard Rock Lithium Project. The recent rock chip sampling looks like it's yielded some good results.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2022)




----------

